# mySql Auto_Increment bei 0 beginnend



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

Hi,

gibts die Möglichkeit irgendwie beim erstellen einer Tabelle einen Startparameter für Auto_Increment mitzugeben. Hab schon MQSQL Handbuch durchgeschaut, find dort aber nix.. gibt nur irgendwie options "Auto_Increment = #" wobei aber nix erklärt steht.

Gibts hier vielleicht einen der sich damit gut auskennt? )

Danke !


----------



## Roar (3. Sep 2004)

hmm der auto increment fängt imemr bei 0 an. das willst du ändern? schonmal versucht die variable da zu ändern, testweise?


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

thx 4 antwort roar... aber wieso variable? 
auto_increment braucht keine variable

der erste Eintrag bekommt die 1.. der zweite die 2 usw.

also:

1
2
3
4

ich möchte:

0
1
2
3

verständlich?!


----------



## DP (3. Sep 2004)

Auto_Increment = #

gibt an, wo der autoincrement beginnen soll. also das was du brauchst.


----------



## DP (3. Sep 2004)

edit: wobei

ich möchte: 

0 
1 
2 
3 

verständlich?!

durch roar beantwortet wurde.


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

aber der nimmt das nicht an... wie setz ich das denn?

create table tbl_test (id int(15) not null auto_increment primary key, feld char(20) not null);

folgendes geht nicht:
create table tbl_test (id int(15) not null auto_increment = 0 primary key, feld char(20) not null);


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

> edit: wobei
> 
> ich möchte:
> 
> ...



aber... ich setz doch bei auto_increment keine variable, habs mal versucht mit einer 0 ... doch er legt den ersten satz mit 1 an...


----------



## Roar (3. Sep 2004)

du hast doch da geschrieben: "Auto_Increment = #"
das steht doch bestimtm in irgender konfigurationsdatei, oder? oder wo hast du das sonst her?
schrieb dann dochmal da rein:
Auto_Increment = 3

die variable meinte ich


----------



## DP (3. Sep 2004)

tatsächlich :shock:


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

CREATE TABLE
CREATE TABLE tbl_name (create_definition,...)
create_definition:
col_name type [NOT NULL | NULL] [DEFAULT default_value] [AUTO_INCREMENT]
[PRIMARY KEY] [reference_definition]
oder PRIMARY KEY (index_col_name,...)
oder KEY [index_name] KEY(index_col_name,...)
oder INDEX [index_name] (index_col_name,...)
oder UNIQUE [index_name] (index_col_name,...)
oder [CONSTRAINT symbol] FOREIGN KEY index_name (index_col_name,...)
[reference_definition]
oder CHECK (expr)
Typ:
TINYINT[(length)] [UNSIGNED] [ZEROFILL]
oder SMALLINT[(length)] [UNSIGNED] [ZEROFILL]
oder MEDIUMINT[(length)] [UNSIGNED] [ZEROFILL]
oder INT[(length)] [UNSIGNED] [ZEROFILL]
oder INTEGER[(length)] [UNSIGNED] [ZEROFILL]
oder BIGINT[(length)] [UNSIGNED] [ZEROFILL]
oder REAL[(length,decimals)] [UNSIGNED] [ZEROFILL]
oder DOUBLE[(length,decimals)] [UNSIGNED] [ZEROFILL]
oder FLOAT[(length,decimals)] [UNSIGNED] [ZEROFILL]
oder DECIMAL(length,decimals) [UNSIGNED] [ZEROFILL]
oder NUMERIC(length,decimals) [UNSIGNED] [ZEROFILL]
oder CHAR(length) [BINARY]
oder VARCHAR(length) [BINARY]
oder DATE
oder TIME
oder TIMESTAMP
oder DATETIME
oder TINYBLOB
oder BLOB
oder MEDIUMBLOB
oder LONGBLOB
oder TINYTEXT
oder TEXT
oder MEDIUMTEXT
oder LONGTEXT
oder ENUM(value1,value2,value3...)
oder SET(value1,value2,value3...)
index_col_name:
col_name [(length)]
reference_definition:
REFERENCES tbl_name [(index_col_name,...)]
[MATCH FULL | MATCH PARTIAL]
[ON DELETE reference_option]
[ON UPDATE reference_option]
reference_option:
RESTRICT | CASCADE | SET NULL | NO ACTION | SET DEFAULT
table_options:
type = [ISAM | MYISAM | HEAP]
*oder auto_increment = #*
oder avg_row_length = #
oder checksum = [0 | 1]
oder comment = "string"
oder max_rows = #
oder min_rows = #
oder pack_keys = [0 | 1]
oder password= "string"
select_statement:
[ | IGNORE | REPLACE] SELECT ... (Hier kann irgendein SELECT Statement
eingefügt werden)

mysql-handbuch... ich versteh nicht wie ichs anwenden soll.. das das problem... wie ich das beim anlegen der tabelle zuweisen kann )


----------



## DP (3. Sep 2004)

er will als ersten wert 0 haben. ich glaub das geht ned mit der 0...


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

mysql> create table tbl_test (id int(15) not null auto_increment = 3 primary key, user char(20) not null);
ERROR 1064: You have an error in your SQL syntax near '= 3 primary key, user cha
r(20) not null)' at line 1


mit ner andren Zahl klappts aber irgendwie auch nicht (


----------



## Roar (3. Sep 2004)

ufff achsooo... ich dachte das wär in einer der vielen config files bei apache oder mysql...


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

joa no prob.. nun weißt ja was mein Problem is )
kriegs auch irgendwie nicht raus.. naja.. habs dank footbar sowieso ganz anders gelöst.. aber würd mich schon noch jucken wie das gehn könnte @auto_increment..


----------

